# CWC Roadmaster Cycle truck.



## whopperchopper (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi, picked this up a few months ago from a fellow member, thanks !! It was missing most of the original parts but did have the dogleg crank, sprocket, guard and handle bars. I faithfully reproduced the basket mount thanks to fellow member CWCman measurements, also found a saddle I liked !!  I want to ride this so I ordered new rims with S/A front drum. Fake and a rear 3 speed nexus. I'm going to order a skip tooth rear sprocket in hopes of keeping it skip tooth. Going to try my luck at a patina paint job, the red has got to go.  I could use a better brake lever and a Carlisle lighting 26" rear tire to match the front. Rear rim is not installed yet .. thanks for looking. Mike.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice looking project so far. That front wheel and brake look good. Now you just need a basket and a custom sign.


----------



## REC (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice job.... Dying to see the end result!
REC


----------



## whopperchopper (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks, probably be a few months until completion. I'll add pics as I go.


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 17, 2019)

Haven't got much done, spitballing how this will look, will probably paint the flap,


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 30, 2019)

I've settled on a color. Good old rust-oleum satin LAGOON ! First attempt at a patina / rusty look, hope it looks believable. Sorry
It's taking a long time, everything bought just have to mock it up, ride it, then tear it apart for grease paint and final assembly.


----------



## whopperchopper (Sep 15, 2019)

After some tweaking of the rear drop outs / frame. Installed the matching rear rim with matching dart lighting tire, skip tooth chain, original chainring and Torrington #8 pedals. Rides and shifts like a dream and stops on a dime! Will shake it out for a few more miles and then try a patina paint job. My son was amazed how nice it rode.


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 15, 2019)

whopperchopper said:


> After some tweaking of the rear drop outs / frame. Installed the matching rear rim with matching dart lighting tire, skip tooth chain, original chainring and Torrington #8 pedals. Rides and shifts like a dream and stops on a dime! Will shake it out for a few more miles and then try a patina paint job. My son was amazed how nice it rode.
> 
> View attachment 1064019
> 
> ...




Love seeing stuff like this. A great bicycle, you, and your son. Thanks for sharing. Look forward to seeing the paint job in the future. Are you going to make a sign for it?


----------



## whopperchopper (Sep 16, 2019)

It is cool seeing a 13yo boy riding a 80yo  Bike !! I am going to make a sign, thinking of a early hot rod shop theme since it has the modern hoops. I may paint the signage or have a family member who is an artist do it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## whopperchopper (Sep 21, 2019)

Doesn't seem to be to much interest on this bike here but I'll post till it's done. It rides great better than any 50's or 60's bike I have had, has a more laid back position! Here is the newer basket and my made from original measurements  basket mount, patina painted as best I could.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 21, 2019)

I love the Roadmaster Cycle Trucks!! Waaaay cooler than a Schwinn.  A bike on my must have list that will be my dog's bike. (Still need to get a dog too.)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 6, 2019)

Rear fender with my patina rust attempt


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 22, 2019)

Retrofitted a flashlight to the old tractor light! Used a micro toggle switch to turn on and off.


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 26, 2019)

Light works great


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 26, 2019)

Looking good. I’m digging that color.


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 6, 2019)

Handle bars the way I want them! That old white horn rocks!!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2019)

The metal sign should tie it all in. Looks great!

Were you able to get the brackets?


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 6, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> The metal sign should tie it all in. Looks great!
> 
> Were you able to get the brackets?



Nobody has gotten back to me so I am using these cable brackets.  Had these already so free is good! Have the sign cut out but not sure what to put on it or if I want to paint it or have a pro do it. It's basically done except for small details. I'm glad I went with modern rims with a drum front and 3 speed coaster it is a real nice cruiser!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 17, 2019)

So far so good. I like it.


----------



## RaleighRich (Nov 19, 2019)

whopperchopper said:


> Doesn't seem to be to much interest on this bike here but I'll post till it's done. It rides great better than any 50's or 60's bike I have had, has a more laid back position! Here is the newer basket and my made from original measurements  basket mount, patina painted as best I could.
> View attachment 1066968
> 
> View attachment 1066969
> ...



Nice project and turning out great.  I remember seeing cargo bicycles at a small grocery in Chicago many years ago and thought they were pretty interesting then.  Being in Chicago they were most likely Schwinns, the frame on the CWC bicycle has a nice artistic flow to it.  
Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## REC (Nov 19, 2019)

REC said:


> Nice job.... Dying to see the end result!
> REC




Still watching as things progress.... Likin' what you're doin' so far. Don't stop the posts until you think you're all done with it!!

REC


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 19, 2019)

Looking good! Would like to see more of the bike. Was the front fender an og paint piece?


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes, front fender was original paint, kept the white and red on it. My grandfather had a small produce market in Chicago during the30's,  40's and 50's so my sign will reflect that,  wife's cousin who is a artist will paint my sign,  I'm giving her full freedom on the sign graphics. Probably will be 100% done after the first of the year!


----------



## whopperchopper (Dec 1, 2019)

Rough outline of the sign. My grandfather store was called Mikes store/produce/market,  its not clear it was a small storefront. It was at the address on the sign, but there was no phone so I improvised the number. Chicago in the 1940's had 3 letters followed by 4 numbers,  the letters are my initials my name is Mike also, followed by my year of birth. The store is long gone and the three flat now is 1.5 million dollar home.


----------



## tpender3 (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a question do you still. Have the measurements of the basket mounts. I’m needing for my CWC western flyer looks like I’m going to have to make. And also basket dimensions thanks


----------



## whopperchopper (Jan 30, 2020)

Progress has been  slow but sign is going to painter this weekend, and found a cool vintage reflector. Seat will go in for a recover also. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## whopperchopper (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm still alive!!! seat is out for a recover. And sign is finished need to pick up. Sign will be very basic and have a home painted vibe, after all this bike is a war time bike, 1942/43ish I'm guessing from the serial number and I'm thinking that time period would have been a no frills type of time, plus my grandfather would have painted it himself to save a buck... found a cool glass reflector to use! Stay tuned..


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 24, 2020)

Neat project, I’d like to see some pics of the whole bike since you have went from red to patina blue. Nice restoration.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## whopperchopper (Feb 24, 2020)

mazdaflyer said:


> Neat project, I’d like to see some pics of the whole bike since you have went from red to patina blue. Nice restoration.
> 
> Thanks! I'll probably show the whole thing done in a few weeks. Just working on little details now. Overall happy with the paint job for my first attempt , but I've seen other patina jobs and mine is a few notches lower when looking close.
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## whopperchopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Calling it done, rides great! Thanks to bobcycles for the great job restoring the saddle.


----------



## whopperchopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Few more.


----------



## whopperchopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Vincer (Mar 25, 2020)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## REC (Apr 2, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful "rustoration".  The only piece needed is a dropstand, and with that it will look like you just rode it away from the place where it was employed since new. Ride and enjoy!!!!
REC


----------



## whopperchopper (Apr 11, 2020)

I was thinking of that front stand, but it might muck up the view of the cool front rim.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 14, 2020)

that bike is a work of art! very nicely done, and I bet it rides nice! I have one, and it rides very nice too


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 14, 2020)

Good job matching front fender paint. What technique did you use for patina?


----------



## SkidMark1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Very Cool Build@

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whopperchopper (May 3, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Good job matching front fender paint. What technique did you use for patina?



Thanks, just scuffed up the red that was there, then sprayed some flat black and brown, followed by the lagoon blue color then misted over that with a bunch of color mocca, metallic bronze, copper, rust texture paint, added scratches etc till I was satisfied.


----------



## whopperchopper (May 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone, still fine tweaking it, may build a more correct basket.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 20, 2020)

This bike really came out nice.     Very well done!!
Just read through the entire thread again as I have since acquired one that is missing the important stuff as well. Someone "upgraded" the dropouts for a modern disc brake hub, welded a platform to the front that broke, etc. Will use this bike as inspiration when I start my project. Thanks!


----------

